# Locating Morels?



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Im wondering if I can get some info on what type of ground,woods,feild,cover,weather,climate morels grow in. Also do they grow in south east michigan? Any info would be appretiated. Thanx ahead!


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

Chrome steel

Yes they are in the south east area, I find them in Novi,
Wixom, I mainly go to livingston cnty.
Have even found large yellows in Dearborn.
Going to look in Hines Park this weekend,
lots of dead elm trees there. 
Go to this site www.michiganmorels.com look at helpfull
bag of stuff, open discussion forums. great site, friendly &
very helpful.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

We've got lightning of to the NNW right now! I'm hoping that brings some rain our way. I have land that's covered in thornapples. Are thornapples any good for morels? I heard a rumor in town that they are to be found out here.

Mike


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

I have found them around thornapple trees with an elm or two mixed in here or there. Dead or dying elms seem to be the key for me. Good hunting!


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

Thanks! I just planted a bunch of elm sapplings around my place (I know it won't help much with morels for quite a while). The rain just started and the power even went out!  I've missed good thunderstorms!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I've been finding all of mine in the popals(about 20 years old) that have a lot of big tooth Aspens in them,I'm not even looking in the oak and maple leaf areas just where the darker aspen leaves are.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Been looking in the sw area now for a while with no luck. Most years this is the week i really start finding them but it is late this year unless my luck finding them is like my turkey hunting is going!! :lol: I hear about greys and yellows being found now but around here ive found nothing but the big whites , sometimes when i find them in the late season they are huge with the caps split in quarters, anyone else find em like that?? Good luck everyone and please post your finds!!! Makes me get out there and look harder when i know other people are finding them!! :lol: I live in northern ottawa county , nw of gr any one else in the area please let me know what youre finding. Can also PM me anytime! Time to forget about the turks and go SHROOMIN' !!! -Bob


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive found most of mine the past few years in areas w/ old apple trees with alot of pricker shurb. Its not really a old overgrown orchard ( though thats what i look for!!!! ) just apple trees here and there , also old rotting stumps have been real good! Good Luck.  -Bob


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Like another member once said 
THEY GROW WHERE THEY GROW
This yr my luck has come from popal woods and in another spot that is a mix of jack pine ceder and popal. the woods with the ceders jackpine & popal also has 15 or 20 wild apple trees and I have never found a shroom near them , so go figure. 
OUTSIDER


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

found a nice mess yesterday in an old orchard and along an old RR right of way. All greys


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Yeah what everyone else said 

A funny thing about shrooms is there are spots I go that just look mushroomy as heck but I never find any there. You just got to keep looking. It may take ten good looking mushroomy spots before you finally find one of them that has shrooms. 
I'm to the point where I have several places where I have found them in the past. I always check those spots first and branch out because alot of times they pop up near but not exactly in the same spots as the previous year. 
Once I know they are poping I like to venture out and try looking in new places I've never been to before. I usauly find one or two new spots each year. 
Once you find some go back and check around that same spot again after a few days cause often more will come up. I have found them coming up 3 and 4 times over a period of two weeks at some of my spots. 
Good luck!


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Excellent advice Eric,that's one of the best ways to find new spots in an area. I usually wait until the giants come up to look for new areas,that way I can cover new ground faster because they are easier to spot. Once an area is located,then I'll come back the following year to look for the greys and whites. I don't quite get how they shift around in an area like they do,but at least you know generally were they are from the previous year.


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never had very good luck in SE Michigan. Most of the woods I'm familiar with either have too much understory growth or are mature Oak forests with thick mats of leaf litter. 

That being said, I was driving through Taylor today and saw a spot that looked mushroomy. I pulled over and took a stroll along the edge of the woods, not really expecting to find anything. I found one morel after 10minutes and no more in the next 20minutes. I was glad to find the one; finding the first one always re-assures me that I know what I'm looking for .

My bro has a spot in Walled Lake where he gets some every year. I don't think he's checked yet this year.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

I spent yesterday for two hours in a local park and checked under every dead elm ..NOTHING.... :sad:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Was out yesterday to two of my best spots, in about an hour I found a total of 8 black morels, most small and very black, which meant they were fresh, but it's been pretty dry out and not real warm at night. We got the warm weather over the weekend (black flies, too!), now we need the rain. 

No sign of whites, although I have reports of them...but I think those may have been the "caps" or "half-frees" a type of false morel that can be toxic. 

It's hot and black fly heaven out there today, will wait until we get some rain now. Then the whites will be out.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Found 6 real nice ones 3-4" in Ottawa County in my good spot yesterday morning. Covered miles after that looking in several different areas and nada.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

So far I've found nada in Oakland Co. With the warmer weather and rain we are supposed to get today,I'm hoping this weekend will be good :bouncy: 
I hardly ever find blacks in my spots ,but the whites are pretty easy to find when they pop.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Went to my best black spot on saturday. Found 12. Went to a spot where I get blacks and greys yesterday with my mom and found 20 or so blacks and about 40 greys. We just need rain and it will be really good.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I've found about 8lbs. of blacks so far this year....hunting NE Mi....that's probably around 800-1000 'shrooms.

Spent about 30 hours in the woods so far....


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been searching a few of my old lucky spots in Oakland Co to no avail. It seems too dry out at the moment but I'm hoping the rain this week will help out. About to check out some woods in Ann Arbor and see what their story is.

As for morel spots I look for the standard dead elms or popple, but I also have a lot of luck in people's gardens. I install landscape lighting and invariably there are a few homes that have morels growing through the mulch in the gardens. I think it's because of the moisture retention in the mulch that allows the morels to grow regardless of weather.


----------

